# NORDLYS - fire at Alesund



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hurtigruten vessel NORDLYS caught fire yesterday norning shortly before arrival at Alesund. 2 died, the Chief Engineer and an apprentice. 2 seriousy hurt, all passengers evacuated successfully.

See : http://travel.usatoday.com/cruises/post/2011/09/hurtigruten-nordlys-cruise-ship-fire-norway/547600/1

And : http://www.flickr.com/photos/larigan/6149642472/

My thoughts are with the families of those killed and injured.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

andysk said:


> Hurtigruten vessel NORDLYS caught fire yesterday norning shortly before arrival at Alesund. 2 died, the Chief Engineer and an apprentice. 2 seriousy hurt, all passengers evacuated successfully.
> 
> See : http://travel.usatoday.com/cruises/post/2011/09/hurtigruten-nordlys-cruise-ship-fire-norway/547600/1
> 
> ...


Same here. 

What a set of piccies.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*Cruise ship. Heavy list after fire in Oslo*

news.yahoo.com/norway-cruise-ship-danger-tilting-over-074024320.html

Not looking too good here


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's a link that works (AP): http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=140526998


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you for posting this link Stein. more informative than mine.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Try this: http://news.yahoo.com/photos/norway...de-aalesund-norway-early-photo-091026812.html


----------



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice time lapse video of Nordlys in dry dock http://www.fiskerstrand.no/


----------



## submarine (Aug 18, 2008)

Has anyone seen any news release as to what happened in the engineroom ? My daydreaming sees the watch engineer calling the Chief re. problem who then goes to investigate taking the apprentice with him as good on the job experience . Am I on the right track ? And what follows.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

My brother lives in Norway and is enjsoop for a large aht/supply boat outfit. He tells me that the problem was a fuel pump that broke free of its mountings and caused a major fuel leak that ultimately caught fire.

What a shame, beautiful ship run to very high standards by very diligent Norwegian seamen, hope the two injured are making a good recovery.


----------

